# All Animals Rescue and Rehome Essex



## Yellowtail (11 mo ago)

Hi Everyone
We are considering adopting a dog to be our new family member. While browsing Dogsblog , we came across a dog from All Animals Rescue and Rehome Essex that we think will be a good fit.
However, after some research on Google, we can't find any information about "All Animals Rescue and Rehome Essex". There is no website, no charity number, and the contact number. There is only a hotmail email address. 
In my jaded mind, this all looks very suspicious. 

Does any one have experience with "All Animals Rescue and Rehome Essex"?
If so, is it positive?

Many thanks


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Have you tried the well known rescues?

Dogs Trust, Wallace Kennels etc

I tried Google for reviews of AARE and some old negative ones came up.

tbh if there is so little info easily available it would be a red flag anyway.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Yellowtail said:


> Hi Everyone
> We are considering adopting a dog to be our new family member. While browsing Dogsblog , we came across a dog from All Animals Rescue and Rehome Essex that we think will be a good fit.
> However, after some research on Google, we can't find any information about "All Animals Rescue and Rehome Essex". There is no website, no charity number, and the contact number. There is only a hotmail email address.
> In my jaded mind, this all looks very suspicious.
> ...


Website
https://www.allanimalrescue.co.uk/
Facebook page
https://m.facebook.com/allanimalsrescueandrehome/

Both found within 10 secs googling
In fact first two when you put rescue name into google


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> Website
> https://www.allanimalrescue.co.uk/
> Facebook page
> https://m.facebook.com/allanimalsrescueandrehome/
> ...


Not sure they are the same … op is referring to an Essex rescue.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> Website
> https://www.allanimalrescue.co.uk/
> Facebook page
> https://m.facebook.com/allanimalsrescueandrehome/
> ...


Ever considered being polite?

Wrong rescue too.

Op - i think this is the ene you are referring to https://martinsmith2790.wixsite.com/aarr They do seem to be email only, which i wouldnt be happy with.

They also appear to be on DogsBlog: https://www.dogsblog.com/author/all-animals-rescue-and-rehome-essex/

If you dont think they are genuine or not trustworthy, then look elsewhere - there are just so many so choose from these days.

EDIT: not all rescues are registered charities. Some because they dont meet the threshold, others because they operate as businesses for profit.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

The Facebook one is Thurrock 
Not sure on other, as on looking although it says Essex I'm not sure the New forest is 
Therefor I humbly apologise as I may well be wrong (not unusual)


----------



## Gg1984 (8 mo ago)

Yellowtail said:


> Hi Everyone
> We are considering adopting a dog to be our new family member. While browsing Dogsblog , we came across a dog from All Animals Rescue and Rehome Essex that we think will be a good fit.
> However, after some research on Google, we can't find any information about "All Animals Rescue and Rehome Essex". There is no website, no charity number, and the contact number. There is only a hotmail email address.
> In my jaded mind, this all looks very suspicious.
> ...


amazing rescue and are really a pleasure to deal with. They do wonderful things within limited budget and the staff are amazing The owner really puts her heat and soul into the rescue and negative posts like yours is pathetic a little bit of research and you would find out so much.


----------



## Anita Griffiths (8 mo ago)

Yellowtail said:


> Hi Everyone
> We are considering adopting a dog to be our new family member. While browsing Dogsblog , we came across a dog from All Animals Rescue and Rehome Essex that we think will be a good fit.
> However, after some research on Google, we can't find any information about "All Animals Rescue and Rehome Essex". There is no website, no charity number, and the contact number. There is only a hotmail email address.
> In my jaded mind, this all looks very suspicious.
> ...


----------



## Anita Griffiths (8 mo ago)

Hi!

I have experience with All Animals….. they are a wonderful, small family rehoming. They take on some of the most heartbreaking cases… (well I guess all cases are heartbreaking in their own right)… work incredibly hard to place animals with the right forever home.

All in all they truly are fantastic and I would highly recommend them…. Adopt don’t shop!

be patient with them, as I said they are just a small rescue.

good luck on finding your new baby

Anita


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Gg1984 said:


> amazing rescue and are really a pleasure to deal with. They do wonderful things within limited budget and the staff are amazing The owner really puts her heat and soul into the rescue and negative posts like yours is pathetic a little bit of research and you would find out so much.


Maybe you can share the contact info so prospective adopters can get a better feel for the rescue, and be more likely to make enquiries if looking to adopt an animal?


----------



## Lizzywills (Apr 30, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Hi Everyone
> We are considering adopting a dog to be our new family member. While browsing Dogsblog , we came across a dog from All Animals Rescue and Rehome Essex that we think will be a good fit.
> However, after some research on Google, we can't find any information about "All Animals Rescue and Rehome Essex". There is no website, no charity number, and the contact number. There is only a hotmail email address.
> In my jaded mind, this all looks very suspicious.
> ...


----------



## Lizzywills (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi. This is my molly, we adopted her from all animals rescue and regime in December 2017. She wasn't the first dog we applied for because Sarah who runs the rescue made sure she matched with our puppy that we had already. AARR are 100% genuine, the only rescue where you will see all the dogs asleep on the sofa and Sarah sitting on the floor!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Anita Griffiths said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have experience with All Animals….. they are a wonderful, small family rehoming. They take on some of the most heartbreaking cases… (well I guess all cases are heartbreaking in their own right)… work incredibly hard to place animals with the right forever home.
> 
> ...


Or maybe you can share the contact info to encourage adopters?


----------



## Gwen Hyde (8 mo ago)

Yellowtail said:


> Hi Everyone
> We are considering adopting a dog to be our new family member. While browsing Dogsblog , we came across a dog from All Animals Rescue and Rehome Essex that we think will be a good fit.
> However, after some research on Google, we can't find any information about "All Animals Rescue and Rehome Essex". There is no website, no charity number, and the contact number. There is only a hotmail email address.
> In my jaded mind, this all looks very suspicious.
> ...


Hi, thanks to AARR I have a beautiful rescue girl. Due to all the hard work that is put into these dogs, vetinary care, compassion and love also the considerable time matching the aforementioned animals with their forever homes I personally cannot recommend them highly enough. Without their intervention my gorgeous girl would have been put to sleep. She is the apple of my eye. I was so fortunate that Sarah found her, saved her life and felt that I was the correct forever home for her. Regards Gwen


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Is it just me, or is it weird that 3 newbies come on within minutes of each other and rave about this rescue?

Make that 4 …. with similar writing styles ….


----------



## Donna West (8 mo ago)

Yellowtail said:


> Hi Everyone
> We are considering adopting a dog to be our new family member. While browsing Dogsblog , we came across a dog from All Animals Rescue and Rehome Essex that we think will be a good fit.
> However, after some research on Google, we can't find any information about "All Animals Rescue and Rehome Essex". There is no website, no charity number, and the contact number. There is only a hotmail email address.
> In my jaded mind, this all looks very suspicious.
> ...


----------



## Donna West (8 mo ago)

I rescued from AAR Essex. Cannot fault them! They work tirelessly to keep every dog safe and are totally honest with you with regards to your suitability and the dogs temperament. They won’t just give to anyone. ( but that’s a great thing!) and all homes are vetted. The dogs are well cared for and thoroughly spoiled. Do not hesitate to adopt from here. They are small and local and need all the help they can get. They also offer excellent advise and support even after you take your new best friend home. Five star rescue!!!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Is it just me, or is it weird that 3 newbies come on within minutes of each other and rave about this rescue?


Very odd.
Maybe someone can answer the ops questions now. Is it a registered charity?


----------



## Lizzywills (Apr 30, 2017)

Arny said:


> Very odd.
> Maybe someone can answer the ops questions now. Is it a registered charity?


The reason we came on is because we saw the rescue on Facebook with a possible negative review. I don't know the other people who have commented, I've met Sarah who runs the rescue once, when I picked up molly, who Sarah saved from being put to sleep in the pound after she was found wandering the streets, don't behave like she's asking you for money, you have nothing to worry about. Sarah takes ALL animals, , like the name suggests and saves them from death. Is that enough for you? It's enough for me


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Yet you say “we came on” but don’t know the other posters … you have to agree, it does look a bit suspect.

Anyhoo…. Anyone looking to adopt an animal should satisfy themselves of the credentials of any rescue they deal with.


----------



## Mojo83 (Jul 10, 2017)

Gg1984 said:


> amazing rescue and are really a pleasure to deal with. They do wonderful things within limited budget and the staff are amazing The owner really puts her heat and soul into the rescue and negative posts like yours is pathetic a little bit of research and you would find out so much.


I dont think there was anything negative meant by the Op, and I also think it's natural to be cautious about where people get dogs from in this day and age.


----------



## Jan Pryke (8 mo ago)

I have adopted 2 dogs from AARR - one 5 years ago and the other 3 years ago. Great local rescue that runs on a shoe string but goes the extra mile to match dogs to the right families. There are also ‘sanctuary’ dogs that will never be rehomed because they have too many issues or are closed to the end of their lives and have been taken in to provide the best possible life until the end comes. I wouldn’t hesitate to adopt another dog from AARR when the time comes. Picture of my 2 furkidz attached


----------



## Lizzywills (Apr 30, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Yet you say "we came on" but don't know the other posters … you have to agree, it does look a bit suspect.
> 
> Anyhoo…. Anyone looking to adopt an animal should satisfy themselves of the credentials of any rescue they deal with.


There is a Facebook group for those that have adopted from AARR. I agree, always be cautious where you get your pets from, but AARR is genuine


----------



## Gg1984 (8 mo ago)

Lurcherlad said:


> Is it just me, or is it weird that 3 newbies come on within minutes of each other and rave about this rescue?
> 
> Make that 4 …. with similar writing styles ….


Your entitled to your views - be as sceptical as you want. I'm currently in the process of trying to get a rescue dog through AARR tried through dogs trust and Battersea and have not had a call back. AARR have been in contact and arranged a home visit now they know what we as a family with a four year old are looking for they will now find us the dog that will suit us. AARR won't give a dog that not sutible that could lead to the chance of the dog being given up again


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Strange how everyone comes on to support AAR,
But 
Not one can answer the question regarding a website , they've surely got one if rehoming


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Is it just me, or is it weird that 3 newbies come on within minutes of each other and rave about this rescue?
> 
> Make that 4 …. with similar writing styles ….


Glad you said it before I did . . .


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Gg1984 said:


> amazing rescue and are really a pleasure to deal with. They do wonderful things within limited budget and the staff are amazing The owner really puts her heat and soul into the rescue and negative posts like yours is pathetic a little bit of research and you would find out so much.


'Pathetic' for being cautious? That's not on.


----------



## AARR (8 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

This is my rescue so I felt I should come and comment

we have a website (a free Wix one) but it is terribly out of date as I use the Facebook page to update everyone - it’s the quickest and easiest way for me. We are in the process of building a new website however making it do everything we need takes time, so it’s a work in progress.

dogsblog is the main media for advertising my dogs - if you go on there and look at our profile, you will see we have been running for years.

we used to have a phone number linked to both the Facebook page, dogsblog and the website but I had this removed, as every single time a desirable dog came into the rescue calls didn’t stop from people demanding to adopt said dog and other important calls were missed. I ask for all initial contact to be by email as I can pick this up whenever I get time to, which is often midnight to the early hours of the morning. I can easily filter and prioritise these to make sure important things are not missed and everything is responded to.

id like to think the Facebook page speaks for its self, it’s always active with what is going in and out and vet checks etc so followers can choose to follow the animals journey with us from start to finish.

I work full time, as do all of our volunteers, we have jobs, families and commitments outside of this rescue and are unable to drop everything to take phone calls and answer peoples unrealistic demands.

we are very open and approachable and I’d like to think that anyone with any queries would just bring them to us in the first instance so we can address them.

we don’t ask for any money at all until a dog is being formally adopted, so I’m unsure why we are often accused of being a scam, I’m struggling to see where the scam is if we allow you to adopt one of our dogs.

we don’t have a centre, all our dogs are in foster homes

I’d like to thing there is far more to being a good rescue than having a centre and website, many small independent rescues don’t have one or the other or both and still do a wonderful job, likewise, many of the corporates have all the above and full time paid staff and still don’t do a good job ‍♀

I’m more than happy to talk to anyone - but equally, if you don’t like what you see, don’t come to us for a dog, there is nothing to hide.

we are a very small team of exhausted people trying our best to save as many animals as we can with very little resources to do so


----------



## AARR (8 mo ago)

Arny said:


> Very odd.
> Maybe someone can answer the ops questions now. Is it a registered charity?


no we are a not for profit organisation


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

AARR said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my rescue so I felt I should come and comment
> 
> ...


Thankyou for clarifying things, I'm a homechecker for rescues so know that many of you operate on a shoestring & Facebook is often the most used platform online nowadays, & a lot easier & quicker to update than a website.

Keep doing what you do, I understand how tough things are at the moment.


----------



## AARR (8 mo ago)

simplysardonic said:


> Thankyou for clarifying things, I'm a homechecker for rescues so know that many of you operate on a shoestring & Facebook is often the most used platform online nowadays, & a lot easier & quicker to update than a website.
> 
> Keep doing what you do, I understand how tough things are at the moment.


Thank you, we all knew things were going to get bad post lockdown but I don't think any of us expected it to be as bad as it is, rescues are just flooded with dogs, unsocialised and with no training, many totally unhomeable…as you can imagine trying to keep up with that is exhausting and demanding enough without having people play judge and jury without even asking you first


----------



## AARR (8 mo ago)

Lurcherlad said:


> Is it just me, or is it weird that 3 newbies come on within minutes of each other and rave about this rescue?
> 
> Make that 4 …. with similar writing styles ….


mare you suggesting people have nothing better to do than take time to set up new accounts and post?

they are here because I posted this forum link to the adopters page so they could give feedback on their experiences with us - and you respond like they are some weirdos whose comments don't deserve validation?!

seems you can't win - people have responded to the OP asking for their experience and that's not good enough ‍♀


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

AARR said:


> mare you suggesting people have nothing better to do than take time to set up new accounts and post?
> 
> they are here because I posted this forum link to the adopters page so they could give feedback on their experiences with us - and you respond like they are some weirdos whose comments don't deserve validation?!
> 
> seems you can't win - people have responded to the OP asking for their experience and that's not good enough ‍♀


You have since explained your set up so I'm sure that has cleared up any confusion.

The original post was back in March and the only info people did find on Google threw up doubts … we don't all use Facebook. Followed by a sudden influx of responses did look a bit odd tbf.

Hopefully, things are clear now and any prospective adopters will email you and go from there.


----------



## AARR (8 mo ago)

Lurcherlad said:


> You have since explained your set up so I'm sure that has cleared up any confusion.
> 
> The original post was back in March and the only info people did find on Google threw up doubts … we don't all use Facebook. Followed by a sudden influx of responses did look a bit odd tbf.
> 
> Hopefully, things are clear now and any prospective adopters will email you and go from there.


I agree not everybody uses Facebook - but they were aware of us because they saw a dog on dogsblog where our info etc can be found - they don't list dogs for rescues they haven't first verified, all our info was available in the contact section there.


----------



## Lynsey Redgrave (8 mo ago)

Don’t be! We got both our rescue dogs from Sarah. She is professional, forms are filled in, we had a home check & only when we passed did she match us with our dogs. They are fabulous & so helpful.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

AARR said:


> I agree not everybody uses Facebook - but they were aware of us because they saw a dog on dogsblog where our info etc can be found - they don't list dogs for rescues they haven't first verified, all our info was available in the contact section there.


But many don't use dogblog either 
I know I gave up a couple of years ago when I realised some 'adverts' were years out of date (including one of my own fosters whose 'ad' was still there two years after she had passed away, in our home, at 14)


----------



## AARR (8 mo ago)

mrs phas said:


> But many don't use dogblog either
> I know I gave up a couple of years ago when I realised some 'adverts' were years out of date (including one of my own fosters whose 'ad' was still there two years after she had passed away, in our home, at 14)


It's much better managed now - but the OP did see us on dogsblog - that's my point, they verify all their rescues before they allow they to list dogs and all our contact info is also listed there


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

AARR said:


> It's much better managed now - but the OP did see us on dogsblog - that's my point, they verify all their rescues before they allow they to list dogs and all our contact info is also listed there


Just in case you weren't aware there's species specific rescue subforums on here where rescues can post their animals available for adoption, not many use them, but it's an option if you have the time.

I also started compiling a huge thread of all the UK based rescues that's a sticky, which I desperately need to complete & update when I get some free time!


----------

